# كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟



## قاهر المشركين (1 يونيو 2007)

السؤال كيف يؤمن النصارى بالعهد القديم وهو يدعي بأن المسيح ابن زنا ويفتخر اليهود بأنهك قتلوه وصلبوه وهم دائما يسبون المسيح وامه الصديقة .
ومع أن القرآن يمدح المسيح وأمه نجدكم تكذبونه  يعني تصدقون من يسبكم وتكذبون من يمدحكم فهل من مجيب؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



قاهر المشركين قال:


> السؤال كيف يؤمن النصارى بالعهد القديم وهو يدعي بأن المسيح ابن زنا ويفتخر اليهود بأنهك قتلوه وصلبوه وهم دائما يسبون المسيح وامه الصديقة .


 
كلامك هذا هو مجرد كلام و لا يوجد دليل عليه
و الا اقتبس لي النص من العهد القديم يا عزيزي قاهر

يا ريت تخليك انسان منطقي و تدعم ادعاءاتك بالدليل و البرهان يا راجل


----------



## قاهر المشركين (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

سفر التكوين 38 : 12-30
ميلاد فارص من يهوذا و ثامار :
6 واخذ يهوذا زوجة لعير بكره اسمها ثامار. 
7 وكان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب.فأماته الرب. 
8 فقال يهوذا لأونان ( ادخل على امرأة اخيك وتزوج بها واقم نسلا لاخيك.) 
9 فعلم أونان (ان النسل لا يكون له).فكان اذ دخل على امرأة اخيه انه افسد على الارض لكيلا يعطي نسلا لاخيه. 
10 فقبح في عيني الرب ما فعله.فاماته ايضا. 
11 فقال يهوذا لثامار كنته اقعدي ارملة في بيت ابيك حتى يكبر شيلة ابني.لانه قال لعله يموت هو ايضا كاخويه.فمضت ثامار وقعدت في بيت ابيها 
12 ولما طال الزمان ماتت ابنة شوع امرأة يهوذا.ثم تعزّى يهوذا فصعد الى جزاز غنمه الى تمنة هو وحيرة صاحبه العدلامي. 
13 فاخبرت ثامار وقيل لها هوذا حموك صاعد الى تمنة ليجزّ غنمه. 
14 فخلعت عنها ثياب ترملها وتغطت ببرقع وتلفّفت وجلست في مدخل عينايم التي على طريق تمنة.لانها رأت ان شيلة قد كبر وهي لم تعط له زوجة. 
15 فنظرها يهوذا وحسبها زانية.لانها كانت قد غطت وجهها. 
16 فمال اليها على الطريق وقال هاتي ادخل عليك.لانه لم يعلم انها كنته.فقالت ماذا تعطيني لكي تدخل عليّ. 
17 فقال اني ارسل جدي معزى من الغنم.فقالت هل تعطيني رهنا حتى ترسله. 
18 فقال ما الرهن الذي اعطيك.فقالت خاتمك وعصابتك وعصاك التي في يدك.فاعطاها ودخل عليها.فحبلت منه. 
19 ثم قامت ومضت وخلعت عنها برقعها ولبست ثياب ترملها 
20 فارسل يهوذا جدي المعزى بيد صاحبه العدلامي ليأخذ الرهن من يد المرأة.فلم يجدها. 
21 فسأل اهل مكانها قائلا اين الزانية التي كانت في عينايم على الطريق.فقالوا لم تكن ههنا زانية. 
22 فرجع الى يهوذا وقال لم اجدها.واهل المكان ايضا قالوا لم تكن ههنا زانية. 
23 فقال يهوذا لتاخذ لنفسها لئلا نصير اهانة.اني قد ارسلت هذا الجدي وانت لم تجدها 
24 ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر أخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك.وها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى.فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق. 
25 اما هي فلما اخرجت ارسلت الى حميها قائلة من الرجل الذي هذه له انا حبلى.وقالت حقّق لمن الخاتم والعصابة والعصا هذه. 
26 فتحققها يهوذا وقال هي ابرّ مني لاني لم أعطها لشيلة ابني.فلم يعد يعرفها ايضا 
27 و في وقت ولادتها اذا في بطنها توامان 
28 و كان في ولادتها ان احدهما اخرج يدا فاخذت القابلة و ربطت على يده قرمزا قائلة هذا خرج اولا 
29 و لكن حين رد يده اذ اخوه قد خرج فقالت لماذا اقتحمت عليك اقتحام فدعي اسمه فارص 
30 و بعد ذلك خرج اخوه الذي على يده القرمز فدعي اسمه زارح 

و هكذا ولد فارص من نسل زنا يهوذا بامرأة ابنه حسب ادعاء الكتاب المقدس ...!!! 
 واذا كنت تريد نسب المسيح كما يوجد بانجيل متى فهو كالتالي:

1 كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم 
2 ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته 
3 و يهوذا ولد فارص و زارح من ثامار و فارص ولد حصرون و حصرون ولد ارام 
4 و ارام ولد عميناداب و عميناداب ولد نحشون و نحشون ولد سلمون 
5 و سلمون ولد بوعز من راحاب و بوعز ولد عوبيد من راعوث و عوبيد ولد يسى 
6 و يسى ولد داود الملك و داود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لاوريا 
7 و سليمان ولد رحبعام و رحبعام ولد ابيا و ابيا ولد اسا 
8 و اسا ولد يهوشافاط و يهوشافاط ولد يورام و يورام ولد عزيا 
9 و عزيا ولد يوثام و يوثام ولد احاز و احاز ولد حزقيا 
10 و حزقيا ولد منسى و منسى ولد امون و امون ولد يوشيا 
11 و يوشيا ولد يكنيا و اخوته عند سبي بابل 
12 و بعد سبي بابل يكنيا ولد شالتيئيل و شالتيئيل ولد زربابل 
13 و زربابل ولد ابيهود و ابيهود ولد الياقيم و الياقيم ولد عازور 
14 و عازور ولد صادوق و صادوق ولد اخيم و اخيم ولد اليود 
15 و اليود ولد اليعازر و اليعازر ولد متان و متان ولد يعقوب 
16 و يعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التي ولد منها يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح 
17 فجميع الاجيال من ابراهيم الى داود اربعة عشر جيلا و من داود الى سبي بابل اربعة عشر جيلا و من سبي بابل الى المسيح اربعة عشر جيلا 


والسؤال أيضا كيف جعلتم للمسيح نسبا وهو ابن عذراء بدون أب وكيف سولت لكم أنفسكم أن تجعلوا في نسبه زنا؟ حاشاه الله مما تقولون وجازاكم بما تقولون انه سميع مجيب


----------



## hfk hghsghl (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

قاهر المشركين   انا  منير  مسلم    اقسم بالله هذول الناس ما بيفهمووووو   مع ان الاسلام نعمه من الله


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

يال حدة نباهتك أخي العزيز قاهر المشركين
من يعرف الحقيقة و يتغاضى عنها فهو يكذب على نفسه
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كلام الله هو كلام الله الموجود في الكتاب المقدس 

وسيبقى أغلى ما في أيدينا 

حتى لو لم تفهم أجزاء منه

***حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب***

هذه كلمات المسيح نفسه لتلاميذة 

لابد أن يفتح الله ذهنك لتفهم أقواله 

هذه أرضية لابد أن تكون عليها قبل أن تبدأ المناقشة 


الذي قرأته هو كلام الله

وكلام الله هو قادر أن يحفظه 

وإن لم تصدق الله فقد جعلته كاذباَ

*** من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.***

احترس في كل كلمة تقولها وإلا ............... الله موجود ويسمع........ والدينونة جاهزة. 

الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله

وهو غذائي الوحيد

ففي الكتاب المقدس شبعي وليس شئ سواه 

فيه تعلمت أن أكون طاهراَ

فيه تعامت أن أحفظ لساني من الشر

فيه تعلمت أن أحب الناس

فهو يحفظ نفسي نقيه

وقدمي في النور تسلك

ويدي تعمل الصالح

وعيني لا ترى إلا الطاهر

وقلبي يشتهي أن أُجد طوال الوقت في محضره

هل تعرف أن تكون كذلك *


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

الكلام ده للطاهرين فقط 

صاحب كلام النجاسة يطلع برة


----------



## sant felopateer (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

ها ها ها ،،
يا مسلمين انت بتضحكونى اوى بتقولوا على المسيح ابن زنا اومال محمد ايه ابن اب و ام محترمين؟
يا استاذ اقرا القران و بعدين اتكلم و شوف مين ابن زنا!!!
و يا صديقى ،، هذا الكلام حصل قبل مجىء المسيح ب4000 سنة و ساعات الله يعطى الانسان حق فى ان يعمل شىء فى تيسير نسل الانسان طب يا سيدى لو كان ادم و حواء فعلا متجوزين ، ليه مجاش ماذون و طبق السن ، طب يا استاذ لو كان اجابتك لا ، فان الله يسمح ساعات بزواج مشرع منه فقط 
يعنى مثل لوط مدخل على واحده غير مراته علشان مراته ماتت ، ليه الله بقى مقتلش لوط؟!!
فكر قبل ما تكتب و عمر الانسان بيقول على اعمال الله ليه ابدا و مدام ده مكتوب فى كتبه


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



قاهر المشركين قال:


> السؤال كيف يؤمن النصارى بالعهد القديم وهو يدعي بأن المسيح ابن زنا ويفتخر اليهود بأنهك قتلوه وصلبوه وهم دائما يسبون المسيح وامه الصديقة .
> ومع أن القرآن يمدح المسيح وأمه نجدكم تكذبونه يعني تصدقون من يسبكم وتكذبون من يمدحكم فهل من مجيب؟


 
المسيح ابن زنا؟؟!! انت تكرر الكلام كالببغاء دون فهم المسيح ليس ابن زنا لانه ليس من زرع بشر يا عزيزي

لماذا قتلوه وصلبوه اليهود ؟؟ تقدر تجاوب

هم يسبون السيد المسيح مثلكم لانكم جاهلين
القران يمدح المسيح وانتم يا مسلمين تسبون السيد المسيح كل يوم بالبالتوك والمنتديات الاسلامية


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

****  ولكن اقول لكم ان كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين. ***




*** صن لسانك عن الشر وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش. ***​*


----------



## fakhry2010 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

مشكله المسلمين انى الى فى دماغهم فى دماغهم يعنى مبيغيروش حافظ كلمتين يسالهم واحنا نجاوب وبعد كدا يوقلهم هماهما طيب ياعمونا مانا جوبت شوف اسئله تانى هم عشان يصدقو لازمين تعمللهم معجزه قدامه عشان يصدق وباردو مش هايصدقو زى ماقولو على ظهور العزراء مريم ممكن الشيطان يظهر فى نور ويعمل نفسه ظهور باردو دا كلام الشيطان يظهر فى صوره انسان بس ميظهرش فى صوره قديسه وبعدين لما قلتله طيب معجزات الشفاء الشيطان طول عمره بيخرب مبيصلحش قلى من الخده بيقومو العاجزين واخراج الشيطاين قالى عادى عشان القسيس بيزكر اسم الله الشيطان بيخاف ويطلع قلتله احنا بنزكر اسم السيد المسيح  هوه دا اسم الله عندنا وبنخرج الشياطين  بيه وبيخافو ويخرجو باسم الصليب المحى وباسم الله السيد المسيح له كل المجد يعنى ياريت تيشلو الجر الى فى دماغكم دا حتى تعرفو النور اسال تسمع اجابه بالدليل المقنع ملكش حل غير انك تامن غير كدا مش هاينفع


----------



## fakhry2010 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

بالنسبه للصليب بسببه عشان خلص الكثير وهايخلص الكثير والصلاه بتاعتنا هى كلام ربنا ومتقولش عليه كدا عيب وخلى الفاظك فى التحاور احسن من كدا نسيت الايه فى القران بتقول اننا اهل الكتاب متغلطش فى اهل الكتاب عيب معلمكش كدا حبيبك صح بالنسبه لامريكا واروبا عيب لما تغلط فى دول بتبعتلك معونه عشان تاكل بالنسبه للجنس كل واحد حر فى حياته ربنا بيحاسبو احنا مش هانحاسب حد المهم الانجيل قال ايه قال لو نظرت لامراءه واتشهيتها قد زنيت بيها فى قلبك الزنا حرام وكمان ايه بتقول من الوصايا العشره لا تزنى  وبعدين ياخى انت بتقول انكم ايد واحده ازاى تحب ابعتلك فيديو اشتباك السنه والشيعه بيموتو فى بعض اهم مسلمين صح ولا لا اما احنا مفيش اى واحد مسيحى يضرب اخوه لان بينا محبه ونعمه وسلام السيد المسيح تمنعنى اننا نعادى بعض وبعدين بالنسبه للبس روح شوف رجل لابس حجاب وبيخن صديقه واتمسك من خلال الشرطه هوه بيغنى بيقول العنب العنب العنب وبعدين روح شو ف ياعم هايبقى عندكم رضاعه الكبير يعنى انت هاترضع لحد ماتشبع وابقى  ومتغلطش تانى ربنا يهديك الى النور الى من نزل من السماء عشان يخلصك من عبوديه ابليس


----------



## fakhry2010 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

احنا الى بنضلوكم يالهوى احنا باردو ولا انتم القران رضاعه الكبير التبرك من بول الرسول كانو بيتبركو من بوله طازه وبعدين احنا مسيحين زمان زى مسيحين دلوقت لان الانجيل هوه هوه كلام الله لا يتغير ولا احد يقدر وبعدين ياحبى لو عندك دليل قوله مش بالكلام والشتيمه الحوار بالدليل والبرهان صح وبعدين يا اخى احنا بنؤمن بالله الواحد السيد المسيح مخلص العالم الزى خلنا جميعا حتى لا يهلك كل من يومن به بل تكون له حياه ابديه الانجيل بيقول الله محبه وكلام الانجيل واضح وكلام يدخل القلب وكلام الله فعلا لما تقراء الانجيل هاتعرف كدا وبعدين متبوصش على الضالين فى ناس كتير مسيحين بالاسم  يبقى تشوف الانجيل بيقول ايه بيقول كدا ولا بيحرم  الخطيه بعدين لو كان لعى الجنس العرب دلوقتى من اكثر الدول بتعرض افلام جنسيه واكيد انت شوفتهم كلهم وبقيت ليهم قنوات جنسيه كمان اهم مسلمين يعنى شيل الخشبه لاى فى عينك وابقى اتكلم شوف كلام ربنا  السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال تعالو اليه يا جميع المتعبين وحاملى لااثقال وانا اريحكم  سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون معكم جميعا


----------



## fakhry2010 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

يا حبيبى انت لعى كدا متعرفش حاجه عن المسيحيه ولا قرانك حتى انت ناسى ان السيد المسيح هوه الى هايحاسب الناس فى يوم القيامه هاياتى  فى موكب عظيم على سحاب والسيد المسيح هوه والله واحد هوه الله يعنى هوه رب الكون هوه الله الدنيا ماشيه بالرب يسوع  وبعدين لما تقراء لاهوت السيد المسيح هاتعرف اكتر واكتر


----------



## Fadie (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

ايه الهبل دة؟

يعنى لو جدك الستاشر زنى تبقى انت ابن زنى؟


----------



## fakhry2010 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

كفتوس روحت فين هربت خلاص


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



قاهر المشركين قال:


> سفر التكوين 38 : 12-30
> ميلاد فارص من يهوذا و ثامار :
> 6 واخذ يهوذا زوجة لعير بكره اسمها ثامار.
> 7 وكان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب.فأماته الرب.
> ...


 
كم عمرك يا قاهر المشركين؟
الا تعرف معنى الكلمة التي قلتها؟
انت قلت كذبا ان العهد القديم يقول ان المسيح ابن زنى (حاشا) و لكن النصوص التي اتيت بها تذكر ثامار بأنها زانية و خاطئة
فكون وجود امرأة في نسب المسيح زنت, لا تعني ان المسيح ما قلته

فانا انتظر منك لحد الان النص في العهد القديم الذي يذكر ان المسيح هو فعلا كما قلت

الظاهر انك لم تقرأ العهد القديم لتقرأ النبوءات عن ولادته من عذراء لا من زنى

منتظرين الدليل يا قاهر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

اولا يا كفتس،،
انت اللى سافل دلوقتى مش هو و كمان حرب كربلاء جيت بسبب خناقة مع انصار على بن طالب و المسلمين او اللى انتم بتسموهم المرتدين اللى اخدوا الخلافة عندكم فى مكة يعنى المسيحيين ملهموش اى علاقة + ان الشيعة كفروا زوجات الرسول و الصحابة كلهم و امنوا بعلى رسولا ، ايه علاقة المسيحيين فى كده هم جم مكة ليه و ايه خل انصار على يحاربوا المسلمين و صدقنى اسفل منك ملاقتش و مخك ده لازم تنضفوا و عيب كده تشتم المسيح


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و اشهد ان المسيح ابن الله


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*معركة داوود واللتي تقاتل مع الرب بها وكسر له رجله*
كلام كفتوس

*القصة مش مع داوود ولا كسر لة رجلة ( آخر لخبطة )

وكفاية إنك مفصول بسسب لسانك

مرة أخرى:*

**** ولكن اقول لكم ان كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين. ***


*** صن لسانك عن الشر وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش. ****


حاول تتعلم


----------



## fakhry2010 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و اشهد ان المسيح هو الله


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*الى السماء و التحريفات على الانجيل قائمة الى يو منا هذا...*

*لان الانجيل كلام الله فالله قادر أن يحفظه من التحريف

وأذا قلت غير ذلك فأنت تتهم الله بالضعف وهذه خطية لها دينونتها

المسيحية لا تعمل بالمنطق لكنها لا تُقبل إلا بالايمان 

وحيث انك غير مؤمن بالمسيح وعمله على الصليب لن تفهم أي شئ في المسيحية

نحن نحبك مهما كان بلدك 

نحبك مهما كانت ديانتك

نحبك مهما كانت أفكارك

نحبك مهما كانت ميولك

نحبك مهما كانت توجهاتك

نحبك حتى إن كان في حياتك شرور

لا لكي نشاركك في أي شئ ردئ

لكن لنعلن لك عن حب المسيح لك

وأنا اكتب هذة الكلمات أتذكر ما كتب عن المسيح *

**** نظر إليه يسوع وأحبه ***::Love_Letter_Open:Love_Letter_Open:*

*آيات حلوة :*

*مت43 , 5:44  
  *** سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.. واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. ***

 لو 6:28 
***  باركوا لاعنيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم. ***

 رو 12:14  
*** باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم.باركوا ولا تلعنوا. ****


----------



## قاهر المشركين (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*الى الاخ My rock انت تريد ان اثبت لك انكم واليهود تسيئون للسيد المسح وتعدونه ابن زنا حاشاه من ذلك عليه السلام وانا سأجيبك:
ولقد أورد ضمن نسب المسيح ثلاث نسوة فقط وهم كما ورد بالعهد القديم زناه*
الإصحاح الأول من انجيل متي 
*{{هَذَا سِجِلُّ نَسَبِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ: 2إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنْجَبَ إِسْحقَ. وَإِسْحقُ أَنْجَبَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ أَنْجَبَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا أَنْجَبَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ أَنْجَبَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ أَنْجَبَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ أَنْجَبَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ أَنْجَبَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ أَنْجَبَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ أَنْجَبَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ أَنْجَبَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ أَنْجَبَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى أَنْجَبَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ أَنْجَبَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ زَوْجَةً لأُورِيَّا. 7وَسُلَيْمَانُ أَنْجَبَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ أَنْجَبَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا أَنْجَبَ آسَا. 8وَآسَا أَنْجَبَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ أَنْجَبَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ أَنْجَبَ عُزِّيَّا. 9وَعُزِّيَّا أَنْجَبَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ أَنْجَبَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ أَنْجَبَ حِزْقِيَّا. 10وَحِزْقِيَّا أَنْجَبَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى أَنْجَبَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ أَنْجَبَ يُوشِيَّا. 11وَيُوشِيَّا أَنْجَبَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ فِي أَثْنَاءِ السَّبْيِ إِلَى بَابِلَ. 12وَبَعْدَ السَّبْيِ إِلَى بَابِلَ، يَكُنْيَا أَنْجَبَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ أَنْجَبَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. 13وَزَرُبَّابِلُ أَنْجَبَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ أَنْجَبَ عَازُورَ. 14وَعَازُورُ أَنْجَبَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ أَنْجَبَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيُودَ. 15وَأَلِيُودُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ أَنْجَبَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ أَنْجَبَ يَعْقُوبَ. 16وَيَعْقُوبُ أَنْجَبَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. 17فَجُمْلَةُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ }}*

*ونسأل لماذا اقتصر متي علي ذكر هؤلاء النسوة فقط ؟ 
وهن
{1} ثامار ............. زانية ...... أنجبت ............ فَارِصَ {احد أجداد المسيح } ......من زنها بحماها يهوذا بن يعقوب احد أسباط بني إسرائيل { ارجع الي الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الإصحاح 38 من 12 الي 30}

{2}رحاب ............ زانية ......... ( فارسل يشوع بن نون من شطّيم رجلين جاسوسين سرّا قائلا اذهبا انظرا الأرض واريحا.فذهبا ودخلا بيت امرأة زانية اسمها راحاب واضطجعا هناك( سفر يشوع 2:1 ) 

{3}بثشبع زَوْجَةً أوريا الحثي ....... زانية ........... زنا بها داوود ( كما يدعون ) بل ان يحرض علي قتل زوجها ويتزوجها وينجب منها سليمان ( احد أجداد المسيح ) { ارجع الي الكتاب المقدس سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح 11 

هل قصد متي ان يُفهم من يقرا إنجيله ان المسيح نسبه غير مشرف وانه زنا × زنا والا لماذا ذكر لنا هؤلاء النسوة دون غيرهم من زوجات أجداد المسيح 

إنني أكد بدون ادني شك ان متي قصد يسيء الي المسيح وأراد ان يثبت ان مريم زانية فهناك ثلاث جدات للمسيح زناه فليس غريب ان تكون هي كذلك

ومن جهة اخري هل الله ـ بفرض انه يتجسد وحاشى له ذلك ـ يختار له نا سوت أساسه زنا ×زنا خلاص لم يجد الرب الا هذا الجسد ؟!!!! *


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*مرة أخرى
*
*لان الانجيل كلام الله فالله قادر أن يحفظه من التحريف

وأذا قلت غير ذلك فأنت تتهم الله بالضعف وهذه خطية لها دينونتها*

مز 50:16  
**** وللشرير قال الله مالك تحدث بفرائضي وتحمل عهدي على فمك. ****

*واضح إن الموجود عندك مش مكفيك

فها أنت تبحث عن ما يشبع جوعك

لكن بلاش الألفظ ال...... أحسن بعد كده* :banned::banned:


----------



## قاهر المشركين (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*الحمد لله أنني لم أجد إجابة عندك فأنا لا آتي بالكلام من عندي بل من كتابك أم إذا انت معمول إلك غسيل دماغ فهذا مو ذنبي أسأل الله أن يعيد عقلك وتفكر جيدا بكلام العهد القديم والجديد هل يمكن أن تصدر مثل هذه العبارات عن الله حاشاه جل وعلا.*


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*مرة أخرى
*
*لان الانجيل كلام الله فالله قادر أن يحفظه من التحريف

وأذا قلت غير ذلك فأنت تتهم الله بالضعف وهذه خطية لها دينونتها*[/QUOTE]

*للمرة الألف نقول و نكرر
نحن كمسلمين نؤمن  ان الانجيل - الذى أنزله الله على رسوله المسيح صلى الله عليه و سلم - هو كلام الله بدون شك
لكن الله سبحانه و تعالى قضت مشيئته انه لم يتعهد بحفظه و لكن تركه أمانة فى أيدى المؤمنين
فكونهم قد ضيّعوا هذه الامانة لا يمكن ان يعتبر ضعفا من الله سبحانه و تعالى
تماما كما أمر الله بعدم السرقة , فهل اذا سرق انسان يعتبر هذا ضعفا من الله ؟! كلا بالطبع و لكنه قد خالف ما أمره الله به , او تهاون فى حفظ الامانة التى وضعها الله بين يديه .*


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*الذى أنزله الله على رسوله المسيح *

*الله لم  ينزل شئ على المسيح 
لكنه كلام المسيح ذاته 
المسيح ليس رسول  هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
إن لم تؤمن بهذا فلست تؤمن بالانجيل*

*قضت مشيئته انه لم يتعهد بحفظه و لكن تركه أمانة فى أيدى المؤمنين*

*لابد أن الله يحفظ كلمتة لانها كلمتة 
ولا يمكن تركها للانسان لأنه اضعف من أن يحفظها*


*أم إذا انت معمول إلك غسيل دماغ *

*شكرأَ علي الشتيمة وربنا يباركك*
*هذه وصية المسيح نفسه*
*(مت 5:44  واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم)*


*قاهر المشركين*

*من اسمك يتبين الآتي:
عندك نزعة عدائية
مجادل وليس محاور
انت لا تقاوم المسيحيين المؤمنين الحقيقيين
لكنك تقاوم الله نفسه
لايوجد بيننا كافر لأن الكافر هو الذي لا يؤمن بوجود الله وذلك لكي يستمتع بشهواته
نحن لا نرد شتيمة بشتيمة لأن المسيح أوصانا قائلاَ:*
اف 4:29 
****  لا تخرج كلمة رديّة من افواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين ****
كو 3:8  
**** واما الآن فاطرحوا عنكم انتم ايضا الكل الغضب السخط الخبث التجديف الكلام القبيح من افواهكم ****

لو 6:43  
**** لانه ما من شجرة جيدة تثمر ثمرا رديّا.ولا شجرة ردية تثمر ثمرا جيدا ****

‘*إسأل نفسك هل أنت شجرة جيدة أم شجرة ر.......*


----------



## hfk hghsghl (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

فريدي ممكن سؤال   في مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس بتاعكم   ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون )  ....ممكن


----------



## manmath (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

:66:





قاهر المشركين قال:


> *الى الاخ My rock انت تريد ان اثبت لك انكم واليهود تسيئون للسيد المسح وتعدونه ابن زنا حاشاه من ذلك عليه السلام وانا سأجيبك:
> ولقد أورد ضمن نسب المسيح ثلاث نسوة فقط وهم كما ورد بالعهد القديم زناه*
> الإصحاح الأول من انجيل متي
> *{{هَذَا سِجِلُّ نَسَبِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ: 2إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنْجَبَ إِسْحقَ. وَإِسْحقُ أَنْجَبَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ أَنْجَبَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا أَنْجَبَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ أَنْجَبَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ أَنْجَبَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ أَنْجَبَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ أَنْجَبَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ أَنْجَبَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ أَنْجَبَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ أَنْجَبَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ أَنْجَبَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى أَنْجَبَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ أَنْجَبَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ زَوْجَةً لأُورِيَّا. 7وَسُلَيْمَانُ أَنْجَبَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ أَنْجَبَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا أَنْجَبَ آسَا. 8وَآسَا أَنْجَبَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ أَنْجَبَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ أَنْجَبَ عُزِّيَّا. 9وَعُزِّيَّا أَنْجَبَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ أَنْجَبَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ أَنْجَبَ حِزْقِيَّا. 10وَحِزْقِيَّا أَنْجَبَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى أَنْجَبَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ أَنْجَبَ يُوشِيَّا. 11وَيُوشِيَّا أَنْجَبَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ فِي أَثْنَاءِ السَّبْيِ إِلَى بَابِلَ. 12وَبَعْدَ السَّبْيِ إِلَى بَابِلَ، يَكُنْيَا أَنْجَبَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ أَنْجَبَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. 13وَزَرُبَّابِلُ أَنْجَبَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ أَنْجَبَ عَازُورَ. 14وَعَازُورُ أَنْجَبَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ أَنْجَبَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيُودَ. 15وَأَلِيُودُ أَنْجَبَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ أَنْجَبَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ أَنْجَبَ يَعْقُوبَ. 16وَيَعْقُوبُ أَنْجَبَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. 17فَجُمْلَةُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ }}*
> ...



==========================================================الاخ قاهر    احب ان الفت نظرك الى ثلاث نقاط      1)ان السيد المسيح لم يولد من زرع بشر واعتقد ان هذا يلغي فكرتك عن صلتة الجسدية بخطيئة الزنا    2)كي يستقيم قوللك ان متى هو من كتب هذا الكلام وان المسيحيين حرفو الانجيل                                                                                                                             3)انتم تقولون ان القران كان في اللوح المحفوظ فهل الايات التي نسخت واستبدل حكمها كانت موجودة بصورتها الاولي ام المنسوخة ام الاثنين معا---:66:


----------



## alkobtan (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



manmath قال:


> :66:
> 
> ==========================================================الاخ قاهر    احب ان الفت نظرك الى ثلاث نقاط      1)ان السيد المسيح لم يولد من زرع بشر واعتقد ان هذا يلغي فكرتك عن صلتة الجسدية بخطيئة الزنا    2)كي يستقيم قوللك ان متى هو من كتب هذا الكلام وان المسيحيين حرفو الانجيل                                                                                                                             3)انتم تقولون ان القران كان في اللوح المحفوظ فهل الايات التي نسخت واستبدل حكمها كانت موجودة بصورتها الاولي ام المنسوخة ام الاثنين معا---:66:



موافق علي كلامك واريد رد علي كلامي


من الذي حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟ وكم أقنوم ؟

يقول لوقا: (( فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. )) لوقا 1: 34-35
ومعنى ذلك أن الحمل تمَّ عن طريقين: ( اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ) ( وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ) ، فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين.
فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟
ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذي هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذي حبَّلَ أمَّه. وبهذا مشكلة كبيرة فالله كما حل في يسوع فصار يسوع إله فقد حل قبله في أمه مريم ومن المعلوم أنه لولا الأم ما وجد الإبن فهي السبب في وجود الإبن وبالتالي هي أم الإله وزوجته في نفس الوقت فإن كان بحلوله في يسوع أصبح يسوع إلهاً فقد حل في سبب وجود يسوع وهو أمه قبل أن يولد يسوع بل وإلتحم بها , فلماذا لا تكون مريم هي الأقنوم الرابع ؟​


----------



## alkobtan (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*




> كي يستقيم قوللك ان متى هو من كتب هذا الكلام وان المسيحيين حرفو الانجيل




ودي شهادة علي تحريف الانجيل من الانجيل نفسة حسب ما امدنا به مجمع البحوث الاسلامية

أولاً : إن كاتب المزمور ( 56 : 4 ) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه :

( ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر ) ترجمة الفاندايك 

ثانياً : لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا ( 23 : 13 ، 15 ، 16 ) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً :

( وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي اسرائيل. 14 وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون ايادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. 15 لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. ها أنذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ) [ ترجمة الفاندايك ]

ثالثاً : لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في ( 23 : 36 ) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود : 

( أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ) 

رابعاً : ونجد أيضاً إن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحريف كلمة الرب : 

( كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا ؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب . )

خامساً : وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول ( 19 : 9 ) ينسب لإليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول : 

( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا : مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا ؟ فَأَجَابَ: «غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً ) كتاب الحياة 

سادساً : وكاتب سفر إشعيا ( 29 : 15 ، 16 ) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود :

( ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا : يا لتحريفكم . )

فإذا جاء مسيحي وزعم بأن تحريف اليهود لكلمة الرب هو قول غير مقبول نقول له أقرأ شهادة التحريف من كتابك .

ويتساءل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين : عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر ؟

نقول لهم :

نعم إن الله قادر على إن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا :

جاء في سفر التثنية [ 4 : 2 ] قول الرب :

( فالآن يا اسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها ) [ ترجمة الفاندايك ]

وجاء في سفر التثنية [ 12 : 32 ] قول الرب :

( كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه )

وجاء في سفر الأمثال [ 30 : 5 _ 6 ] : 

( كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ) 

وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا [22 : 18 ] قول الكاتب :

( وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا ، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ . . .)

إن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا … وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا ، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد .

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى عن التوراة التي كانت شريعة موسى عليه السلام ، وشريعة الأنبياء من بعده حتى عيسى عليه السلام :

( إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ) [ قرآن - المائدة : 44 ]

ومعنى ( استحفظوا ) : أي أمروا بحفظه ، فهناك حفظ ، وهناك استحفاظ .

وإذا كان الأحبار والرهبان ممن جاء بعد لم يحفظوا ، بل بدلوا وحرفوا ، فليس معنى ذلك أن الله لم يقدر على حفظ كتابه _ حاشا وكلا _ ولكن المعنى : أن الله لم يتكفل بحفظه ، بل جعل اليهود أمناء عليه .

ومن المعلوم أن هناك المئات من الرسل والأنبياء جاؤوا بعد نوح عليه السلام ولم يتكفل الرب بحفظ رسائلهم سواء كانت شفوية أو مكتوبة وإلا فأين هي ؟ مثال ذلك : صحف إبراهيم التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم فلا وجود لها اليوم . 

وأخيراً : فهل هناك أعظم من شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف ؟

لماذا نستكثر على اليهود التحريف وهم اليهود وما أدراك ما اليهود قتلوا الأنبياء بغير حق وصنعوا العجـــل وسجدوا له من دون الله وعبدوا الأصنـام واستحلوا المحرمات وقذفوا العذراء الطاهرة مريم عليها السلام بتهمة الزنا وكفروا بالمسيح عليه السلام .......فهل نستكثر عليهم التحريف ......

لقد أعلنت التوراة بكل وضوح أن اليهود سيفسدون ويقاومون الرب وكلامه ، وذلك كلام موسى في التوراة بعد أن أوصاهم بوضعها بجانب التابوت وفيه كذلك : ( لأني عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة ، هوذا وأنا بعد حي معكم ، اليوم صرتم تقاومون الرب ، فكم بالحري بعد موتي ) [ تثنية 31 : 27 ] 

من الذي حرف ؟ و متى وأين ولماذا ؟ 

يقول القس " سواجارت " ( وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة ، والانجيل ، قد فقدت و لا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت ؟ ولا متى فقدت ؟ ولا كيف فقدت ؟ ) . 

وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد .. بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين ، ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي : 

نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف ، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف .. إن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف ، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء ، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البشر. 

هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة ، وقال له : أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك . فقال القسيس : لا ، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني : متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل ؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس ؟! 

وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل ، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون .. لا .. لن نصدق . أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا ؟! ​


----------



## manmath (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



alkobtan قال:


> موافق علي كلامك واريد رد علي كلامي
> بنعمة ربنا نرد على كلامك ولكن اولا انا لم احصل بعد على جواب لسؤالى
> 
> من الذي حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟ وكم أقنوم ؟
> ...


اعتقد انك لم تستوعب معنى الاقنوم فمعناها لاهوتيا مايقوم علية الجوهر وكل اقنوم واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الاقنومين الاخرين بغير انفصال....ارجو ان تلاحظ ان 1+1+1=3 ولكن 1*1*1=1 ....وتقبل احترامى ولكن ارجو ان لا ترد على سوءالي بسوءال


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*ولمن كان يصلي المسيح عيسي ابم مريم ويسجد*

*المسيح كان يصلي لله 
المسيح كان يصلي كابن الانسان وليس كابن الله 
معلششش.... كلام كبير لا يفهمه إلا المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*ادعاءات قديمة وتم الرد عليها عشرات المرات وفوق كده كمان منسوخة من مواقع محمدية لكن مع ذلك هنعيد الرد مرة اخرى طالما ان هناك من يهتدى من المحمديين

الرد بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط:

هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟ 
________________________________________
هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس
على نفسه بالتحريف؟
ورد هذا المقال بأحد المواقع التي تهاجم المسيحية تحت عنوان:
" شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف "!!
فهل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يقدم المقال ما يدل على ذلك؟؟؟؟
وفيما يلي المقال قبل التعليق عليه:*" *إليك أيها القارىء الشهادة بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه:
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض " (ترجمة الفاندايك).
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ". 
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً " كتاب الحياة. 
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود: " ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
فإذا جاء مسيحي وزعم بأن تحريف اليهود لكلمة الرب هو قول غير مقبول نقول له أقرأ شهادة التحريف من كتابك. ويتساءل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا: 
+ جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (ترجمة الفاندايك). 
+ وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
+ وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
+ وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد. يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى عن التوراة التي كانت شريعة موسى عليه السلام، وشريعة الأنبياء من بعده حتى عيسى عليه السلام: " إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة: 44). ومعنى (استحفظوا): أي أمروا بحفظه، فهناك حفظ، وهناك استحفاظ. وإذا كان الأحبار والرهبان ممن جاء بعده لم يحفظوا، بل بدلوا وحرفوا، فليس معنى ذلك أن الله لم يقدر على حفظ كتابه - حاشا وكلا - ولكن المعنى: أن الله لم يتكفل بحفظه، بل جعل اليهود أمناء عليه. ومن المعلوم أن هناك المئات من الرسل والأنبياء جاؤوا بعد نوح عليه السلام ولم يتكفل الرب بحفظ رسائلهم سواء كانت شفوية أو مكتوبة وإلا فأين هي؟ مثال ذلك: صحف إبراهيم التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم فلا وجود لها اليوم. 
وأخيراً: فهل هناك أعظم من شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟ لماذا نستكثر على اليهود التحريف وهم اليهود وما أدراك ما اليهود قتلوا الأنبياء بغير حق وصنعوا العجـــل وسجدوا له من دون الله وعبدوا الأصنام واستحلوا المحرمات وقذفوا العذراء الطاهرة مريم عليها السلام بتهمة الزنا وكفروا بالمسيح عليه السلام 00000 فهل نستكثر عليهم التحريف 00000 لقد أعلنت التوراة بكل وضوح أن اليهود سيفسدون ويقاومون الرب وكلامه، وذلك كلام موسى في التوراة بعد أن أوصاهم بوضعها بجانب التابوت وفيه كذلك: " لأني عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة، هوذا وأنا بعد حي معكم، اليوم صرتم تقاومون الرب، فكم بالحري بعد موتي " (تثنية 31: 27).
من الذي حرف؟ 
ومتى وأين ولماذا؟ 
يقول القس " سواجارت "؛ " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت ولا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ". 
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثت(ص) 000 ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين، ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف 00 أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البشر. هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا 00 لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟!
لقد أطلق كاتب المقال لخياله العنان وراح، مثل دون كيشوط، يحارب طواحين الهواء !!!!!!!!!! فما صحة ما زعمه في هذا المقال؟؟؟؟!!!*

*الرد والتعليق على ما جاء بالمقال:
1 - يقول زاعماً بل وبدون تحقيق أو تدقيق لما يقرأ!!!! 
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
وقبل الرد نسأل كاتب المقال ونقول له: ما هو التحريف؟! 
ونجيب التحريف، بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي، هو حذف أو إضافة أو تغيير أو تبديل حرف أو كلمة من كلام الله أو آية من آياته!!
فهل قال بذلك الكتاب المقدس؟ 
والإجابة هي كلا!! 
فقد وردت كلمة " يحرف " و" تحريف " في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية بمعنى الميل بالحقيقة عن العدل والحق، وبتأويل معنى الكلمة بغير معناها المقصود، يقول الكتاب " لا تجب في دعوى مائلا وراء الكثيرين للتحريف " (خر 23: 2)، وقد وردت كلمة تحريف في العبرية (נטה - nâṭâh) بمعنى يميل عن، ينحني، يخلص، يمتد 00 الخ أي يميل بها عن العدل، وجاءت في الترجمة الإنجليزية:
to wrest judgment - أي يميل عن العدل أو يسيء تفسيره. 
وجاء في خروج " لا تحرف حق فقير في دعواه " (خر 23:6)، مستخدماً نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تمل عن حق فقيرك، أو تجور على حق فقيرك. 
وجاء في تثنية " لا تحرف القضاء ولا تنظر إلى الوجوه " (تث16: 19). مستخدما نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تحكم إلا بالعدل ولا تحابى من لهم مكانة.
وهنا يشكو داود من أن أعداءه الكثيرين: " اليوم يحرفون كلامي. على كل أفكارهم بالشر " (مز56: 5). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرية (עצב - ‛âtsab) والتي تعنى يعوج، يلوى، يغير المعنى، يتألم يغضب 000 الخ والمقصود هنا هو تغير معنى كلام داود من أعدائه:
" they wrest my words "
" they pervert my words "
" words they make wrong use of my ". 
أي يغيرون أو يلوون أو يسيئوا استخدام كلمات داود نفسه وليس كلام الوحي!! وهذا ما حدث بالفعل عندما حاول أعداء داود النبي أن يحرضوا شاول عليه " وقال داود لشاول لماذا تسمع كلام الناس القائلين هوذا داود يطلب أذيتك. هوذا قد رأت عيناك اليوم هذا كيف دفعك الرب اليوم ليدي في الكهف وقيل لي أن أقتلك ولكنني أشفقت عليك وقلت لا أمد يدي إلى سيدي لأنه مسيح الرب هو " (1صم24:9و10). 
وكان أعداء داود يفكرون عليه بالشر " على كل أفكارهم بالشر "، وكانوا يتعقبون خطواته ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك " فاذهبوا أكّدوا أيضا واعلموا وانظروا مكانه حيث تكون رجله ومن رآه هناك. لأنه قيل لي انه مكرا يمكر. فانظروا واعلموا جميع المختبآت التي يختبئ فيها ثم ارجعوا إليّ على تأكيد فأسير معكم ويكون إذا وجد في الأرض أني أفتش عليه بجميع ألوف يهوذا " (1صم23:22و23).
كان أعداء داود يحرفون كلام داود النبي، الكلام العادي وليس كلام الوحي الإلهي، ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك !!
2 - ثم يقول كاتب المقال:
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ".
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ".
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
وللرد نقول: من الواضح هنا أن كاتب المقال لا يهمه شيء غير اصطياد كلمات يحور معناها ليصل بها إلى غرضه !!! ونقول له أن الدراسة النبيلة ذات الغرض النبيل تبحث كل شيء وتدرس كل شيء وتفهم كل شيء بحيدة، ولا تأخذ بالظواهر، ولو كان قد قرأ بقية الإصحاح لفهم المعنى!!
(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب: " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته. من أصغى لكلمته وسمع ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن شر أعمالهم " (ار23:15-23).
(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية " הפך - hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":
" for you have perverted the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ".أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my words into a lie "!! 
(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!
3 - ثم يقول أيضا بدون موضوعية وبدون معرفة ما يتكلم الكتاب عنه: 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَاإِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً ".
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود:
" ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
ونقول له لا يُنكر أبدا أن بني إسرائيل عبر كل تاريخهم حادوا عن الرب وتركوا وصاياه وعبدوا الأصنام ويقول الكتاب عنهم: " وكان أن بني إسرائيل اخطأوا إلى الرب إلههم الذي أصعدهم من ارض مصر من تحت يد فرعون ملك مصر واتقوا آلهة أخرى وسلكوا حسب فرائض الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل وملوك إسرائيل الذين أقاموهم. وعمل بنو إسرائيل سرّا ضد الرب إلههم أمورا ليست بمستقيمة وبنوا لأنفسهم مرتفعات في جميع مدنهم من برج النواطير إلى المدينة المحصّنة. وأقاموا لأنفسهم أنصابا وسواري على كل تل عال وتحت كل شجرة خضراء. وأوقدوا هناك على جميع المرتفعات مثل الأمم الذين ساقهم الرب من أمامهم وعملوا أمورا قبيحة لإغاظة الرب. وعبدوا الأصنام التي قال الرب لهم عنها لا تعملوا هذا الأمر. واشهد الرب على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا عن يد جميع الأنبياء وكل راء قائلا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديّة واحفظوا وصاياي فرائضي حسب كل الشريعة التي أوصيت بها آباءكم والتي أرسلتها إليكم عن يد عبيدي الأنبياء. فلم يسمعوا بل صلّبوا اقتفيتهم كأقفية آبائهم الذين لم يؤمنوا بالرب إلههم. ورفضوا فرائضه وعهده الذي قطعه مع آبائهم وشهاداته التي شهد بها عليهم وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا ووراء الأمم الذين حولهم الذين أمرهم الرب أن لا يعملوا مثلهم " (2ملوك17:7-15). 
وقال عنهم الله في سفر اشعياء " اسمعي أيتها السموات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لان الرب يتكلم. ربيت بنين ونشأتهم. أما هم فعصوا عليّ. الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه. أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف. شعبي لا يفهم. ويل للأمّة الخاطئة الشعب الثقيل الأثم نسل فاعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين.تركوا الرب استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل ارتدوا إلى وراء. على م تضربون بعد.تزدادون زيغانا. كل الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت. بلادكم خربة مدنكم محرقة بالنار. أرضكم تأكلها غرباء قدامكم وهي خربة كانقلاب الغرباء. فبقيت ابنة صهيون كمظلة في كرم كخيمة في مقثأة كمدينة محاصرة. لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة اسمعوا كلام الرب يا قضاة سدوم. أصغوا إلى شريعة إلهنا يا شعب عمورة. لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب.أتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات.وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما اسر. حينما تأتون لتظهروا أمامي من طلب هذا من أيديكم أن تدوسوا دوري " (اش1).
هذا الكلام وغيره كثير ولكن هذا الكلام ليس دليل تحريف بل العكس لو أن بني إسرائيل قد حرفوا العهد القديم لما أبقوا على كلمة واحدة تسيء إليهم !!
أن وجود هذا الكلام في حق إسرائيل وشعب إسرائيل دليل على أنهم لم يجرؤا عبر تاريخهم على تغيير حرف أو كلمة من كتبهم!!
بل ونظراً لتحذير الله الصارم لليهود " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12 :32). لم يجرؤ أحد من اليهود على زيادة حرف من التوراة ولا حذف حرف منها. يقول الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36 – 100م) في كتابه ضد ابيون (8:1) :
" لدينا فقط اثنان وعشرون كتابا تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة الماضية، والتي نؤمن حقا إنها إلهية. خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (موسى) 000 ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا كتب الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتابا والكتب الأربعة الباقية تحتوى على ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر. ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كتب تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك تعاقب حقيقي للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت.
ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها ".
هذه الشهادة التي يشهدها هذا المؤرخ والذي كان يحمل بين يديه النسخة الرسمية المعتمدة التي كانت في الهيكل، كما يشهد هو ذاته بذلك في سيرة حياته، كافية وحدها لإبطال كل المزاعم والافتراضات والنظريات القائلة بالتحريف.
(1) فهو يؤكد أن كُتّاب الوحي الإلهي والأسفار المقدسة هم موسى والأنبياء، وأن هذه الكتب جميعا كتبت من أيام موسى إلى ارتحشتا الملك الفارسي (465-424ق م)، في زمانها الحقيقي الذي شهد له الوحي ذاته وقبل كل الأزمنة التي توهمها النقاد الماديين.
(2) ويؤكد أنه لا يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إلى هذه الكتب أو أن يحذف منها أو أن يغير منها شيئا. وهذا ضد كل افتراضات وتوهمات النقاد الماديين.
(3) وأن هذه الكتب هي " تعاليم الله " ويدافعون عنها حتى الموت.
(4) أن هذه الكتب كتبت في الماضي " الأزمنة الماضية " من 1500 إلى 424ق م قبل كل الأزمنة التي زعمها وأفترضها النقاد.
(5) يقسم هذه الأسفار إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هي: الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير أو الترانيم والمبادئ العامة. وهو بذلك قريب جدا من تقسيم المسيح، إذ يضم دانيال مع الأنبياء ويقتصر تقسيمه الثالث على المزامير والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد. ويذكر 22 كتابا فقط بدلا من 24.
وتقول لكاتب المقال أن من أسباب القول بحريف القرآن بحسب ما قاله الفيض الكاشاني في المقدمة السادسة لتفسيره الصافي هو القول بحذف اسم علي وآل البيت وأسماء من أسموهم بالمنافقين " وأنه قد حذف منه أشياء كثيرة منها اسم علي عليه السلام في كثير من المواضع، ومنها لفظة آل محمد غير مرة، ومنها أسماء المنافقين في مواضعها ومنها غير ذلك ". (من تفسير الصافي 1: 49. منشورات الأعلمي – بيروت).
ولو كان اليهود قد حرفوا الكتاب لكانوا قد حذفوا منه كل ما يسيء إليهم وهو كثير ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!
4 - ثم يقول الكاتب بغرابة شديدة: 
" ويتسائل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ 
نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا:
جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي إنا أوصيكم بها ". 
وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لاتزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". 
ثم يقول بغرابة شديدة: " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد ". محولاً الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!
ونستغرب من كلامه الغريب هذا؛ هل معنى أن يحذر الله من الزيادة أو الحذف أن يعني ذلك أن الزيادة أو الحذف قد حدثا فعلاً؟؟!! أليس هذا كلام غريب ويتنافى مع الحق؟؟؟
1- وتقول له في الآية الأولى يطلب الله من بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا الفرائض والأحكام التي يعطيها لهم وأن يعملوا بها كما أعطاها لهم دون أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها، ويحذرهم من عاقبة الزيادة أو النقصان في كلامه. فهل يعني ذلك أنهم فعلوا ذلك فعلاً؟؟!!
والإجابة كلا!! لأن التحذير كان منصباً على تنفيذ الوصية كما هي بدون زيادة أو نقصان!! وهذا الكلام كان منصباً على المستقبل !!
2 – والآية الثانية والتي تقول: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12:32). يقصدبها تحذير مستقبلي أيضاً!!
3 – والآية الثالثة تؤكد هذا المعنى وتقول " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم30:5و6).
وسفر الأمثال كتب بعد سفر التثنية بحوالي 600 سنة ولو كان قد حدث زيادة أو حذف في كلمة الله لكان قد أشار إليها وأتخذ منها مثالاً!!
4 – أما قول الكاتب عما جاء في سفر الرؤيا فهو العجب نفسه بل والتأويل الباطل الذي يفسر كلام الله على هواه!! فيقول الكاتب مقتبساً ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ".
ثم يقول زاعما ومؤولاً تأويلاً باطلاً!! " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد!!
ونقول له أتق الله ولا داعي للتأويل الباطل وتغيير الحقيقة!! أن هذه الآيات وردت في آخر سفر الرؤيا كجزء منه ونص من نصوصه وهو يحذر من الحذف والإضافة، بل ويقول الكتاب في آياته الأولى " طوبى للذي يقرأ وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ1:3). وهذا التطويب للذي يقرأ والذي يسمع يدل على سلامة كلمة الله وحفظها، فكيف تزعم أنت بالباطل وتقول أنه " تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب " !! 
أهكذا تقلبون الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!؟؟
وكيف لم يتكفل الله بحفظ كتابه؟؟!!
هل يعجز الله عن ذلك؟؟!!
يقول الرب يسوع المسيح: " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:18).
" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13:31).
5 – ثم يقول كاتب المقال: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ يقول القس " سواجارت ": " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت و لا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ".
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثته (ص). ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين. 
ونقول له: هذا الكلام لا يدل إلا علي شيء واحد فقط وهو مدي غسيل المخ الذي تعرض له الكاتب وغيره ممن يقولون بقوله!!
فهو يحاول حل التناقض العقائدي الموجود بين المسيحية والإسلام بهذه المقولة " أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين "!! فالذي يتفق مع كتابه يكون هو السليم الصحيح وما يختلف مع كتابه يكون هو الغث المحرف!!!!! 
وهكذا جعل من نفسه القاضي والجلاد في آن واحد!!
6 – ثم يقول الكاتب: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: 
نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف.. 
أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البر. 
هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! 
ونقول لكاتب هذا المقال :
سؤال عن من ومتي حرف كلام الله لا قيمة له اذن ما هي الشياء التي نسأل عنها وتكون ذات قيمة ولماذا لا قيمة له؟
لا يهمك معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف؟
أم ليس لديك القدرة علي المعرفة؟
أم لا تملك أي إجابة علي هذه الأسئلة؟
وهل الإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة موجودة وأنت لا يهمك؟
أم إنه العجز والضعف والحيرة التي وجدتم أنفسكم فيها بسبب التناقض العقائدي بين الإسلام والمسيحية مع تأكيدكم على أن الله أنزل ثلاثة كتب: هي التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، والذين كان من الطبيعي يكونوا متفقين في كل شيء لأنهم من عند نفس الإله الواحد؟
أم لعدم وجود إجابة لهذه الأسئلة المهمة والخطيرة؟
وإذا كان لا يهمك أنت فلا بأس نحن يهمنا أن نعرف إجابة هذه الأسئلة!! 
فهل يمكنك وضع الإجابة التي تهمنا نحن ولا تهمك أنت؟
ونظراً لتكرار هذا السؤال الغريب نقول نحن المثال التالي الذي يعبر عن الواقع وحقيقة الأمر بدقة: ذهب شخص ما إلي قسم الجيزة ليقول للمسؤلين هناك أن الأهرام الثلاثة قد تم تحريفهم وهم لم يكونوا أهراماً بل كانوا مكعبات وتم تحريفهم إلي أهرام!! 
فرد عليه المسؤلين: كلامك غريب من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومات؟؟
فقال لهم: هذه هي الحقيقة وقد قالها لنا أناس نجلهم ونصدقهم وأنا جئت لأقول لكم هذه الحقيقة والتي لابد أن تصدقوها!! 
فقال له المسئولين: يا أخي كلامك غريب لان الأهرام معروفة عبر تاريخ قدماء المصريين وعلي مستوي العالم أنها مبنية على شكل هرمي ولم يقل أحد بغير ذلك فقد رسمها الرسامون قديما وصورها المصورين حديثا وتوجد لها ملايين الصور المرسومة قديما والمصورة حديثاً، فهل لديك رسم أو صورة تؤيد كلامك الذي يقول أنها كانت مكعبات وليس أهرامات؟؟
فأجاب: لا , لا أملك!!
فسألوه: هل تعرف متي تم تغيرها وتحريفها من مكعبات إلي أهرام؟
فأجاب لا , لا اعرف!!
فقالوا: لا بأس , هل تعرف من الذي قام بهذا العمل الإجرامي؟؟
فأجاب لا , لا أعرف!! 
فسألوا أيضاً: هل يمكن أن تقول لنا كيف حدث ذلك وأين كان العالم وقتها وهل اتفق الجميع علي عمل كهذا؟؟؟
فأجاب: ليس لدي معلومات!! 
والسؤال بعد ذلك هو: هل يمكن أن يتصور أحد أن مثل هذا الإنسان لديه عقل سليم؟ وماذا الذي يمكن أن يفعله معه المسؤلين؟؟
والإجابة هي: لا مفر من أرسالة إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية!!!!
7 – ثم يقول زاعماً:
" وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا.. لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟! 
ونقول له: لماذا لا تأخذنا على هوانا وتجيبنا على هذه الأسئلة بالدليل والبرهان حتى تكون حجتك علينا صحيحة وواضحة ونعجز عن الرد عليها؟؟!!
وهنا نسأله سؤال هام وهو يقول القرآن: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل: 43 و الانبياء:7).
وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر " إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم : " فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) بـ " الذكر " ويصف أهل الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، بـ " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "، بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. 
وقال الطبري " فـاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا الكتب من قبلهم : التوراة والإنـجيـل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التـي أنزلها علـى عبـاده ".
وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب. وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا " وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا ".
وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي : فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي ".
وقال الرازي : " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل : المسألة الأولى : في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه : الأول : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ " [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني : قال الزجاج : فاسألوا أهل الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر 000 ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". 
وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان : يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".
وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل ".
وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال : " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي : فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".
وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل التوراة والإنجيل ".
وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ". 
وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.
فإذا كان الأمر هكذا والقرآن يعتبر التوراة والإنجيل هما الذكر الصحيح ويطلب من القريشيين أن يرجعوا إليهم ويسألونهم فيما يختص بما جاء فيها، فهل كان هذا الذكر محرف؟ والإجابة المنطقية مستحيل!! فهل حرف الذكر بعد ذلك يؤكد الدليل والبرهان أن هذا مستحيل أيضاً لأننا نملك مخطوطات أقدم من الزمن الذي قيل فيه هذا الكلام بفترات تترواح ما بين 900 سنة إلى زمن نبي المسلمين نفسه وما بعد ذلك!!
كما جاء في القرآن " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9) ، وقد وصف التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن بالذكر ، فهل تعني الآية حفظ الذكر الأخير دون الأول والثاني؟؟!! أو أن الله فشل في حماية الذكر السابق (التوراة و الإنجيل) ونجح في حفظ الأخير؟؟!!! أم يقال أن الذي فشل في حفظ الأول والثاني فشل أيضاً في حفظ الثالث بدليل تأكيد علماء الشيعة وقولهم بتحريف القرآن؟؟!!
ونضيف أن افتراض تحريف الكتاب المقدس هكذا بهذه السهولة مستحيل يدعوا للتفكير وندعوك أن تفكر معناً قليلا: ونقول لك المثال التالي: تخيل أن ملك أراد أن يرسل رسالة لشعبه تحمل أوامره وتعاليمه التي يجب علي الشعب أن يتبعها وجاء ضمن هذه الرسالة تحذير منه بأن من يزيد أو ينقص من كلامه هذا ستكون له عقوبة شديدة، فهل هذا يعني كلامه هذا أنه سيتم تغيير أوامره وتعاليمه هذه وتحريفها حتماً؟؟؟؟ كلا ، بل هو يحذر من ذلك ويشدد في العقوبة، وهذا التشديد يجعل للرسالة أهميتها وقدسيتها وقوتها وهيبتها, ولن يكون سهلا علي أي شخص أن يفكر (مجرد التفكير) في تكسير كلام الملك إن لم يكن من أجل إنه ملك ويجب طاعته, سيكون خوفا من هذا التحذير وهذه العقوبة !!!
ولكن يفكر في ذلك فقط إذا أعتقد أن هذه الرسالة منسوبة للملك ولكنها ليس من الملك، واليهود أو المسيحيين لم يفكروا بمثل هذا التفكير على الإطلاق.
ثانيا: وصلت رسالة الملك إلى كل مملكته والكل أصبح لديه نسخة من هذه الرسالة وسنفترض أن شخص أو حتى ولاية بأكملها لم يهمها أمر الملك وفكرت في تغير نصوص من رسالته هذه وقامت بتحرفيف ما عندها من نسخ لرسالة الملك (هذا افتراضا). 
فماذا عن باقي المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن النسخ التي أنشرت في جميع أنحاء المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن المحبين والمخلصين لهذا الملك في جميع أنحاء المملكة!!! 
هل سيسكتون علي ما فعله هؤلاء المتمردين؟؟؟
أم سيتم وقفهم عند حدهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمة؟؟
أم إن المملكة جميعها بكل الولايات التي فيها وجميع أفراد الشعب سيتفقون علي تغيير وتحريف رسالة ملكهم؟؟؟ وهذا مستحيل!!!
ولو افترضنا، جدلاً، أنه حدث تغيير وتحريف في رسالة الملك من قبل البعض علي الرغم من التحذير والعقوبة!! فهل لن يوجد من يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية التي أرسلها الملك؟؟؟ وهل ستمر حادثة مثل هذه وهي تغيير وتحريف رسالة الملك (بعد أن وصلت إلي جميع من في المملكة) هكذا مرور الكرام دون عمل ضجة كبري لا مثيل لها؟ ومثل هذه الضجة ألا يسجلها ويدونها التاريخ ويدون الذين عارضوا هذا التحريف؟ ويعينوا السنة التي حدث فيها ذلك؟ ومن هم الذين كانوا وراء مثل هذه الحادثة العظيمة والكبرى التي هي تغيير وتحريف كلام الملك (علي الرغم من تحذيراته وما فيها من تحذير بعقوبة مشددة)؟؟؟ وهل كانت ستمر هكذا تمر هكذا " ولا من شاف ولا من دري "؟؟؟ لا أحد يعرف من الذي حرف الرسالة ولا في أي زمان ولا في أي مكان حدث ذلك، ولا في أي عصر من العصور، ولا أين النسخة الأصلية إذا كانت النسخة الحالية تغيرت وتحرفت؟؟
أن الحديث فغي هذا الموضوع يفوق إدراك الكثيرين الذي يتكلمون فيه بلا وعي وبلا معرفة وبلا دليل أو برهان إلا مجرد كلام باطل لا دليل عليه ولا برهان ولا يقبله عقل أو منطق!!!
أنه موضوع يجف التفكير من جميع جوانبه وليس مجرد ترديد كلام في الهواء !!! والعجيب إننا نجد البعض يتكلم في موضوع بهذا الحجم وبهذا القدر وبهذه العظمة بطريقة عشوائية وبطريقة غير مسئولة وبطريقة مليئة بالتخيلات والأوهام بدون تقديم أي دليل أو برهان أو إجابة على تساؤلاتنا أو توضيح لما يقولون هم أنفسهم أو ما يمكن أن يقبله عقل يفكر!!!
بل ونضيف أنه حتى لو أرسل مثل هذا الملك رسالة دون أي تحذير من تحريف فيها، فهل يمكن لأحد أن يحاول أو يفكر في المساس بها لمجرد أنه لم يأتي بها تحذير بذلك؟؟ فهل يعني عدم ذكر مثل هذا التحذير ومثل هذه العقوبة حتمية تغيير أو تحريف مثل هذه الرسالة التي لهذا الملك؟؟؟ هل يفكر عاقل بمثل هذا الكلام؟؟؟ 
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول هذا الكاتب وغيره يطلبون منا الاعتراف بإمكانية تحريف الكتاب المقدس !!! 
حسناً. كل كتاب في الدنيا معرض للتحريف!! ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي ثبت تحريفه؟؟!! ونقول له، بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس، لم توجد طائفة مسيحية واحدة قالت بتحريفه حتى الهراطقة والمبتدعين والذين نعتبرهم غير مسيحيين أو خارجين عن المسيحية مثل شهود يهوه الذين فسروا الكتاب المقدس بطريقتهم الخاصة ونسبوا تفسيرهم للروح القدس، ولكن لم يقولوا بتحريف الكتاب، والسبتيين الذين أدعت زعيمتهم النبوة وفسرت الكتاب المقدس بأكثر من 2000 رؤيا رأيتها بسبب أصابتها في رأسها ولكنها لم تقل بتحريف الكتاب، والمورمون الذين أدعى نبيهم المزعوم وجود كتاب جديد أعطي له عن طريق ملاك ومع ذلك لم يقل بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!! وهؤلاء جميعهم ترفضهم الكنيسة ولكنهم لم يقولوا أبداً بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!!! والسبب بسيط جديد وهو أنه لم يحدث أي تحريف للكتاب المقدس!!! ولو كان قد حدث لأتخذه هؤلاء ذريعة!!! ولكن يوجد عدد لا بأس به من المسلمين يعتقدون بتحريف القرآن ويؤكدون ذلك ويقدمون أدلتهم على ذلك!!! قبل جمعه وبعد جمعه!!! 
ونكرر له ونقول؛ كل كتاب معرض للتحريف، ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي حًرف بالفعل؟؟!! ومن هو الكتاب الذي يعترف أصحابه بوقوع التحريف فيه؟؟!! أما ما يزعمه من وجود تناقضات فما هي إلا تناقضات وهمية وشبهات خيالية رددنا عليه عشرات المرات، وسنرد عليها ولن نمل ولكن كل في مكانه.
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول: لو قلنا أن الكتاب المقدس محرف والقرآن يقول أن الله " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، فهل هذا القول غير دقيق أو غير صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونقول له أن دعوى تحريف الكتاب المقدس أشبه بالقنبلة التي يستخدمها الانتحاري فيفجر بها نفسه ومن حوله!!!
والسؤال الآن هو: هل ما جاء بهذا المقال صحيح؟؟ وهل وقع التحريف فعلا، وهل يشهد الكتاب على نفسه بالتحريف، كما أدعى كاتب هذا المقال زوراً؟
الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بأنه
كلمة الله المعصومة والتي من المستحيل تحريفها:
1 – ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن نفسه:
(1) أنه كلمة الله الحية والفعالة: " لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب12:4)، " هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي. لا ترجع إليّ فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما أرسلتها له " (أش11:55)، " أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر " (أر29:23).
(2) أنه كلمة الله التي تكلم بها الله على فم أنبيائه بالروح القدس: " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " (2تي16:3)، " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو70:1)، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل10:21)، بالروح القدس " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم2:23)، " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط21:1). 
ومن ثم تتكرر في الكتاب المقدس عبارة " كلمة الله " 3808 مرة، كما تتكرر عبارة " هكذا قال الرب " 400 مرة للتأكيد على أن كل كلمة فيه هي كلمة الله الموحى بها والتي تكلم بها من خلال أنبيائه القديسين. 
(3) هو كلمة الله الثابتة التي لن تتغير ولن تنسخ ولن تزول إلى الأبد: " إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات " (مز89:129)، " يبس العشب ذبل الزهر وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد " (أش8:40)، " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت35:24)، " وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد. وهذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها " (1بط25:1).
(4) كلمة الله التي لا يمكن أن يحذف منها أو يضاف إليها حرفا واحداً " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث32:12)، " لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم6:30)، " وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ19:22).
(5) الكلمة النبوية " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم " (2بط16:1).
(6) كلمة الحق " ولا تنزع من فمي كلام الحق 000 شريعتك حق 000 كل وصاياك حق 000 راس كلامك حق " (مز43:119و142و151و160)، " كلامك هو حق " (يو17:17)، " كلمة الحق " (2تي15:2).
(7) الكلمة الصالحة " الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت بها " (أر14:33).
(8) الكلمة الصادقة والكاملة والمستقيمة والثابتة إلى الأبد والتي لا يزول حرف وأحد أو نقطة واحدة منها " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم5:30و6)، " ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصيّر الجاهل حكيما. وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرّح القلب. أمر الرب طاهر ينير العينين. خوف الرب نقي ثابت إلى الأبد. أحكام الرب حق عادلة كلها " (مز7:17و9)، " الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18:5).
(9) مصدر الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا في سفر الرب واقرأوا واحدة من هذه لا تفقد. لا يغادر شيء صاحبه لأن فمه هو قد أمر وروحه هو جمعها " (أش16:34)، " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4)، " لان أجرة الخطية هي موت. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6:23)، وقال الرب يسوع المسيح " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية " (يو6:47).
2 – ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح عنه:
(1) المكتوب الذي لابد أن يتم ولا يمكن أن ينقض: " أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب. الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية " (مر10:12)، " فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم " (لو21:4)، " لأني أقول لكم انه ينبغي أن يتم فيّ أيضا هذا المكتوب وأحصي مع أثمة " (لو37:22)، " ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو35:10). ولا يمكن أن يزول حرف واحد منه " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:17).
(2) كلمة الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4).
(3) كلمة الحق المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد " (يو51:8).
(4) كلمة الله التي لن تزول أبداً " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (35:24).*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



alkobtan قال:


> ]
> 
> فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟


*لان الروح القدس هو الله*


alkobtan قال:


> ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذي هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذي حبَّلَ أمَّه


*يا عينى على الجهل المحمدى

جبت منين يا حبيبى ان المسيح هو الروح القدس؟؟؟؟

وهل معنى ان الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد ان الابن هو من حل على السيدة العذراء؟؟!!!!!

معلش ناخده على قد عقله ونشرح له كما نشرح لطفل صغير.

لو انا اعطيتك مسألة رياضيات وسألتك هل حليتها بعقلك ام بروحك؟
اكيد طبعا ستقول بعقلك لان ذلك من وظيفة العقل وليس الروح والعقل ليس هو الروح, لكن ذلك ليس معناه ان روحك شخص اخر غير عقلك وليس معناه ان روحك منفصلة عن عقلك.

نفس الامر بالنسبة للاقانيم الالهية فالذى حل على السيدة العذراء هو الروح القدس وليس الاب ولا الابن وذلك ليس معناه ان الروح القدس اله متمايز عن الاب والابن ولا معناه انه انفصل عنهم.

يا رب تكون فهمت لانى مش هقدر احاور عقل اقل من كده

ملحوظة اخيرة: ممنوع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية وده اخر تحذير لك.*


----------



## قاهر المشركين (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القد*

*سؤال: هل الاقنوم الواحد مخلوق أم أزلي وعايز الجواب بوضوح لو سمحتم بدون لف ودوران ؟*


----------



## Tabitha (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القد*



قاهر المشركين قال:


> *سؤال: هل الاقنوم الواحد مخلوق أم أزلي وعايز الجواب بوضوح لو سمحتم بدون لف ودوران ؟*



السلام عليكم أخي قاهر المسلمين ,

من سؤال حضرتك رأيت إنك مش فاهم بالظبط ما معنى كلمة أقنوم 

إقنوم  تعني = صفة ... وهي كلمة خاصة بالله فقط 

+فكيف تكون صفة من صفات الله مخلوقة ؟

أخي العزيز إذا بتسمح لي أعطيك الرابط هذا تسمعه
فقط إذا عندك وقت ولو تحب

*الثالوث الذي نؤمن به:*http://www.4shared.com/file/16340731/d4f1166f/___.html

تحياتي.


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*يا ساكن الشوارع ما لك بترتيب بيوت الملوك *

 تي 1:15 
*** *كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم. ****


*تُب عن عنادك قبل أن تناقش أقوال الله الصادقة الطاهرة الأكيدة المنزّه عن الكذب*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*علموك في بيتك لما تكون ضيف عند حد يعطيك تشرب تشتمة
كل إناء ينضح بما فيه*

*خليك بنارك ياشتام مفيش إجابة ليك غير هذة

يا ساكن الشوارع ما لك بترتيب بيوت الملوك *
تي 1:15 
*** *كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم*. ***

*تُب عن عنادك قبل أن تناقش أقوال الله الصادقة الطاهرة الأكيدة المنزّه عن الكذب*


----------



## THE JET (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم
اعتذر عن تدخلي في وسط الموضوع وقد اكون غير مام بالموضوع كله وارجو انت تسامحوني ان كان كلامي مكرر
الاقنوم تعني الخاصيه وليست الصفه وهناك فارق كبير بين الصفه والخاصيه
وفي رد لاحد الاباء عن ازليه الابن وكيفيتها وكيف تتساوى مع الاب
قال
هل تؤمن بان الاب ازلي
وهل تؤمن بان الله لا يتغير
اذن فاذا اعتقدنا ان في زمن لم يكن الابن موجود اذا فالاب لم يكن ابا
وشبهت وذلك للوصف وليس للتمثيل لان الله لا مثيل له
نبع الماء فهو مصدرا وماء يجري
ان قلنا ان النبع موجود قبل جريان الماء فالنبع لم يكن نبعا وان قلنا العكس لا يكون جريان الماء بدون نبع
 ارجو ان تكون نقطتي واضحه واعتذر مره اخرى للتدخل وسامحوا لي تطاولي


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*كلام رائع ربنا يباركك

فين الكلام ده من زمان نفسي أسمع من حد فاهم شوية 

ياسلام الكلام عامل ذي المية الباردة لواحد عطشان 

أحياناَ تستخدم الامثلة لتوضيح المعنى 

لكن الكلمات بتكون قاصرة عن أن تعبر التعبير الصحيح 

خصوصاَ في موضوع الثالوث*

*اشكرك ..........اشكرك كتير*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*ابو زياد* 

*الكلام ده مش ليك 

لأن مستواه عالي عليك 

وطالما انت متعجرف وعامل إنك فاهم كل حاجة 

سوف تبقي بلا معرفة طوال فترة عنادك *

 رو 1:21 
**** لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي. ****


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

رجاءا يا اخوة عدم الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع و هو ما ذكر في العهد القديم


----------



## Tabitha (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



THE JET قال:


> الاقنوم تعني الخاصيه وليست الصفه *وهناك فارق كبير بين الصفه والخاصيه*



ممكن أخي لو بتسمح تفهمني اكتر ما الفرق بين *صفة وخاصية* ؟

ولكن في موضوع منفصل حتى لا نخالف القوانين

باكون شاكرة جداً.




My Rock قال:


> رجاءا يا اخوة عدم الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع و هو ما ذكر في العهد القديم



بتأسف جداً يا روك عن الخروج عن الموضوع ولكن كنت حابة افهم النقطة دي.


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

حضرتك  يا  اخ   قاهر المشركين    مش فاهم  حاجه خالص  و مش  مهم  تفهم  احنا واثقين  جدا   فى ايماننا  و مش  محتاجين  اقتناعك  اصلا  و ياريت  تروح  تشوف  دينك  وتدور  فى  كتابك  و  بعدين  ابقى  تعالى   اسال فى ديننا


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

انا  عايزه  اضيف  حاجه بالنسبه  لموضوع نسب المسيح  
وجود زناه  فى نسب المسيح  لان الله يريد ان يعلمنا  التواضع و عدم  احتقار الخطاه  
لان لما رب المجد يسوع المسيح يرضى ان يكون في نسبه زناه  فهذا يرينا مدى اتضاع الله  ومحبته الشديده للخطاه  و قبوله لهم  كما قال رب المجد 
                                                    "لم اتي لادعو ابرارا بل خطاه الى التوبه"
و ده عشان ربنا يعرفنا مدى حبه للخطاه  مهما  كانت خطاياهم كبيره


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*الاستاذ alkobtan 

تمهل قليلاَ ..........* *الله ثالث ثلاثة *

*الله ليس ثلاثة 

لكنه مثلث الأقانيم 

فالأقانيم  في تميّز دون إنفصال 
------- وفي إتحاد دون إمتزاج

دعني أقول  لك انك تمارس الثالوث دون أن تدري

فانت تغسل أعضائك ثلاث مرات قبل أن تصلي.........اليس كذلك
وأوضاع جسمك أثنا الصلاة ...ثلاثة ...واقفاَ...راكعاَ...ساجداَ
وانت تحلف .... تحلف بالعظيم ثلاثة
وطعامك ثلاثة وجبات إفطار ... غذاء ... عشاء.

إذاَ الثالوث جزء من حياتك وأنت لا تريد أن تؤمن به

لا تجادل آمن فقط فيكون لك خير  *


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*قلت لك تمهل .....فلم تتمهل .....براحتك

أعطاك الله تفسيراَ  سهلاَ للثالوث ..... فلم ترد أن تفهم

أشهدت عليك حياتك ..... فتهربت واعطيت الله القفى لا الوجه

مُمحت فرصة للإيمان وأن يكتب اسمك في سفر الحياة..... فلم تبالي

أخاف ان تضيع منك هذه الفرصة

ليس لرافض الايمان إلا الهلاك 

اسمع أقوال الله الصادقة :*

*رؤ 20:15  
*** وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا في سفر الحياة طرح في بحيرة النار ****


----------



## ابو زياد (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو الى موضوع الثالوث الذي ليس من صلب الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

عزيزي ابو زياد, بطل هذا الاسلوب الارعن و هذا التصرف الطفولي
لما الادارة تحذفلك رد, تحذفه عن سبب, و السبب ان الموضوع يتكلم عن نسب المسيح لا الاقانيم
فأحذرك من اعادة كتابة رد قد حذفته الادارة مسبقا, لانه يعتبر تحدي للادارة و طريقة ادارتها للمنتدى
ارجوا منك ان تتفهم ذلك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*وانجيل يهودا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لا يوجد انجيل بهذا الاسم 

ليس كل ما سمي انجيل فهو انجيل 

مثال :

تجد في أحد الدول ما يدعى (كنسية الشيطان)

هل نؤمن بما عندهم لانهم سموا أنفسهم كنيسة

أرجو أن يكون الامر واضح*


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

والله امركم غريب ايها النصاارى


----------



## timon20080 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*مش عارف محمدكم دة لسة بتقولو علية نبي ازاي بس دة اقل واحد و اقل خاطي في الدنيا برقبتة واللة
و بتقولو علية اعظم من سيدنا عيسي عندكم
اعطيني دليل واحد علي عظمة محمد عمل اي دة بس علشان كل التكريم دة
معقول واحد معملش خطية خالص في حياتة _ واحد يجيلة زاني و شاذ يتفوق علية و تقولو علية سيد الكونين بتاع اي؟
انا عايز دليل ان محمد اعظم من المسيح*


----------



## Tabitha (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*



timon20080 قال:


> *
> انا عايز دليل ان محمد اعظم من المسيح*



*عزيزي تيمون,

كيف بتطلب منهم بأنهم يأتوا لك بدليل إن محمد أعظم من السيد المسيح!

لا مجال للمقارنة مطلقاً بين الله وهذا المحمد!*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تؤمنون بالعهد القديم يا نصارى؟*

*حب 1:13 
***  عيناك اطهر من ان تنظرا الشر ولا تستطيع النظر الى الجور ... ***

المسيح 

يخلق أعين للعميان

يعلم ما يفكر فيه النـاس

يأمر سمك البحر فيطيع كلمته

لا يمرض لكنه ينتهر المرض فيهرب 

يقترب اليه النجس فيطهر من نجاستــه

بلمسة تعود الأذن المقطوعة صحيحة كما كانت

يأم الريح العاتية فتطيعة . ويسكن البحر الهائج. إنه سيد الطبيعة

+++  انة ملئ القلب والعواطف والاحاسيس والمشاعر والفكر والإرادة  +++

+++ إنه ربي والهي وفاديّ ومخلصي ورجائ .... والكل سواه لا شئ  +++*


----------

